# Last House On The Left! September 2015



## mockingbird (Sep 8, 2015)

Not usually how I spend 30 or so minutes of my time, but this place I went past seemed rather curious to me.
I have no info concerning this place, but done it awhile ago now and it was rather hidden behind bushes, upstairs a total deathtrap but fun as always (one day I will probably fall through floors again), downstairs rotting and pitch black, so lighting the place up was a must, minus what light crept in via the rotten doors/ceiling. 
I dont think I have ever been in place where walking upstairs, seemed like the house would cave in... one thing memorable from this place the wall mural rather beautiful despite its peeling process.



IMGP1869


IMGP1846


IMGP1856


IMGP1857


IMGP1853


IMGP1866


IMGP1872


IMGP1885


IMGP1907


IMGP1915


IMGP1914


IMGP1897


IMGP1901

With a trip lined up in a week an few days, wont be on here much or uploading till im back! Thanks for looking folks as always!


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice work as always


----------



## krela (Sep 8, 2015)

Love the mural.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 8, 2015)

Lovely photos Mockingbird  the mural is really quite something!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 8, 2015)

Very atmospheric shots and a wonderful mural.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 8, 2015)

Trashed but still some stuff of real interest there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2015)

What a strange place! Glad you decided to hit it! 
Fantastic photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 8, 2015)

A nice quirky explore. Didn't expect to see some Burns in one of your posts, I had to sing that at school.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 9, 2015)

Sludden said:


> A nice quirky explore. Didn't expect to see some Burns in one of your posts, I had to sing that at school.



You had to sing it in school? I had to relate it in assembly in front of the whole school - and with feeling. Never again. Nice posting and good shots there. And likewise I do like that mural.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bones out (Sep 13, 2015)

Your eye for polishing turds is very special. Nice stuff fella!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice sir. Lots to see there inside and out.


----------

